# Green car icons?



## tileguy63 (Jan 3, 2017)

Last weekend all the cars on the rider mode screen appeared in green, now they are back to the normal dark color. Does anyone know why cars change colors?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

same here in KC, probably something to do with promoting the superbowl, trying to motivate their drivers to get out and drive to make green as in $

just my guess


----------



## tileguy63 (Jan 3, 2017)

That's kind of what I was thinking. Thanks


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

If you were able to look closely they had markings on them also. Like the yardage markings.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

tileguy63 said:


> Last weekend all the cars on the rider mode screen appeared in green, now they are back to the normal dark color. Does anyone know why cars change colors?


They usually do change colors or icon when there's events like Halloween or superbowl.


----------



## tileguy63 (Jan 3, 2017)

That answers that!
Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

tileguy63 said:


> Last weekend all the cars on the rider mode screen appeared in green, now they are back to the normal dark color. Does anyone know why cars change colors?


Lyft is giant BLACK HOLE, so this change makes sense to me.


----------

